# Canon PowerShot G16 Announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/08/canon-powershot-g16-announced/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/08/canon-powershot-g16-announced/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>The <b>Canon Power Shot G16 Point-and-Shoot Camera</b> is a compact, advanced point-and-shoot camera featuring a 12.1 megapixel 1/1.7″ high-sensitivity CMOS sensor and DIGIC 6 image processor to produce high quality still imagery and full HD 1080p video with notable low-light quality and sensitivity to ISO 12800. The sensor and processor work together to form the Canon HS SYSTEM, which helps to improve the image quality of dimly-lit shots by reducing noise and enhancing the overall clarity. Additionally, the processor offers a range of speed-related assets throughout the camera, including a maximum sustained full-resolution continuous shooting rate of 9.3 fps for over 500 shots as well as a High Speed AF system for maintained sharpness in a variety of shooting conditions.</p>
<p>The built-in Canon 5x optical zoom lens provides a 35mm-equivalent focal length range of 28-140mm, covering wide-angle to telephoto length perspectives. A maximum aperture of f/1.8-2.8 contributes to working in low lighting, regardless of focal length, and also helps to isolate subject matter for shallow depth of field images. Benefitting this lens’ coverage is Intelligent IS image stabilization, which automatically employs one of six distinct stabilization modes to help minimize the appearance of camera shake depending on the shooting situation. Also helping to stabilize the camera while shooting is a built-in optical viewfinder that provides an additional point of contact between one and the camera. This finder is also an ideal alternative to the rear LCD monitor when working in bright conditions or for tracking quickly moving subjects. For live view monitoring, image playback, and menu navigation, the 3.0″ 922k-dot LCD monitor is available and provides a bright, clear means for image composition and review.</p>
<p>For instant sharing and transferring of photos and movies, built-in wireless connectivity is available and helps to expedite sending imagery directly to an Android or iOS mobile device through the use of the free Canon CameraWindow app. Also helpful is the CANON iMAGE GATEWAY, which serves as an intuitive interface for uploading images directly to social networking and cloud sites from the G16.</p>
<div>
<dl>
<dt><strong>12.1MP High-Sensitivity CMOS Sensor and DIGIC 6 Image Processor</strong></dt>
<dd>The 12.1 megapixel 1/1.7″ CMOS sensor and DIGIC 6 image processor work in concert to produce high resolution still imagery and full HD video recording with notable low-light sensitivity and quality. The combination of these two technologies creates the Canon HS SYSTEM, which provides a maximum sensitivity of ISO 12800 with minimal noise and enhanced clarity to truly benefit impressive image making in dimly-lit situations. The processor also contributes to overall speed throughout the camera, including High Speed AF, Manual Focus Peaking, and a top continuous shooting rate of 12.2 fps for the first six images with a sustained shooting rate of 9.3 fps for over 500 consecutive images, as well as 1080p video recording at 60 fps.</dd>
</dl>
<dl>
<dt><strong>Canon 5x Optical Zoom Lens</strong></dt>
<dd>The built-in Canon 5x optical zoom lens provides a 35mm-equivalent focal length range of 28-140mm, covering wide-angle to telephoto perspectives to suit working in a wide array of situations. The f/1.8-2.8 maximum aperture benefits working in low lighting at both ends of the zoom range and also contributes to producing shallow depth of field and selective focus imagery. The lens’ performance is further enhanced through the inclusion of Intelligent IS image stabilization, which helps to minimize the appearance of camera shake by automatically selecting from six different optimized stabilization modes depending on the specific shooting conditions. The Normal setting corrects for a wide range of movements and is ideal for still photography; the Panning setting detects when panning shots are being made and does not compensate for lateral shake; the Macro (Hybrid) setting specifically corrects for shift-type shake that is common when working with close-up subject matter; the Dynamic mode is highly effective for video work and wide-angle settings and helps to minimize common shake that occurs while walking or moving with the camera; the Powered setting is suited for shooting at the telephoto end of the zoom range when hand shake is most prevalent; and Tripod mode simply turns off the IS since it is no longer needed.</dd>
</dl>
<dl>
<dt><strong>Full HD Video Recording</strong></dt>
<dd>Full HD 1080p video recording is supported with a frame rate up to 60 fps for high resolution, fluid rendering of subjects. Direct playback is possible on an HDTV via the integrated HDMI port, with HDMI-CEC support, and 60 fps movies are saved in the Internet-friendly MP4 format for expedited online sharing and editing. When recording at 30 fps, the DIGIC 6 processor and Fine Movie Detail Processing work together to enhance noise reduction and overall clarity.</dd>
</dl>
<dl>
<dt><strong>Built-In Wireless Connectivity</strong></dt>
<dd>Built-in Wi-Fi allows direct, wireless transferring of photos and videos to mobile devices and PCs for instant online sharing to social networking sites and cloud-based storage sites. The CANON iMAGE GATEWAY helps to expedite this process through an intuitive workflow, and the free Canon CameraWindow app, available for iOS and Android devices, enables efficient transferring control and also permits GPS tagging to images. An enhanced Wi-Fi set-up also works to streamline connecting to wireless hot spots, too, as WEP Key input is no longer needed and wireless preferences can easily be modified through a web browser. Additionally, Automatic Switching via the Image Sync function works to automatically sync images with any discovered and linked PC within a designated network or, alternatively, images are temporarily sent to the CANON iMAGE GATEWAY for later transferring.</dd>
</dl>
<dl>
<dt><strong>Other Camera Features</strong></dt>
<dd>
<ul>
<li>A large, bright 3.0″ 922k-dot LCD monitor is available for live view monitoring, image playback, and menu navigation.</li>
<li>An optical viewfinder is integrated into the design to benefit shooting in bright conditions as well as being a more natural method for tracking moving subjects.</li>
<li>Multi aspect RAW permits shooting in a variety of aspect ratios (16:9, 3:2, 4:3, 1:1, and 4:5) with the uncompressed 12-bit RAW file type to more individually suit the type of image being created. RAW+JPEG shooting is also supported.</li>
<li>A hot shoe is incorporated to permit the use of an off-camera, external flash and is compatible with Canon Speedlite flashes for utilizing the intelligent E-TTL II flash metering system.</li>
<li>Built-in HDR image creation automatically records multiple frames into a single image to garner greater highlight and shadow detail with an extended range of mid-tones.</li>
<li>Sub-modes, such as Art Bold, Art Vivid, Art Standard, and Art Embossed, allow you to more precisely refine the final output and appearance of imagery in-camera.</li>
<li>Dedicated star shooting modes benefit shooting photos and movies of the night sky and work to balance the exposure settings necessary for nighttime shooting.</li>
<li>Hybrid Auto records four seconds of HD 720p video with each still image and then automatically joins the stills and movies together into a highlight reel.</li>
<li>A Dual Axis Electronic Level can be displayed on the rear LCD or in the optical viewfinder to provide a referential horizon line for consistent, parallel lines. The dual axis design shows both horizontal roll and vertical pitch to help ensure level positioning in any shooting orientation.</li>
<li>A Front Dial is incorporated into the design to allow more intuitive and accessible control over shooting settings such as aperture, shutter speed, step zoom, white balance, i-Contrast, and aspect ratio.</li>
<li>Canon’s Direct Print system is supported for expedited connection and printing with a PIXMA or SELPHY directly from the camera.</li>
<li>Shooting modes: Custom, Manual, Aperture-Priority, Shutter-Priority, Program, Movie Digest & Hybrid Auto, Smart AUTO, Portrait, Smart Shutter, Star shooting modes, Handheld Night Scene, Underwater, Snow, Fireworks, Creative Filters, High Dynamic Range, Nostalgic, Fisheye Effect, Miniature Effect, Toy Camera Effect, Background Defocus, Soft Focus, Monochrome, Super Vivid, Poster Effect, Movie, and Super Slow Motion Movie.</li>
<li>Language support: English, German, French, Dutch, Danish, Finnish, Italian, Norwegian, Swedish, Spanish, Simplified/Traditional Chinese, Japanese, Russian, Portuguese, Korean, Greek, Polish, Czech, Hungarian, Turkish, Thai, Arabic, Romanian, Ukrainian, Farsi, Hindi, Malay, Indonesian, and Vietnamese.</li>
</ul>
</dd>
</dl>
</div>
```


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 22, 2013)

We're up to the G16 now. Where does the time go?


----------



## DesignJinni (Aug 22, 2013)

no GPS? seriously! ???


----------



## Aglet (Aug 22, 2013)

DesignJinni said:


> no GPS? seriously! ???



Zactly what I was just wondering... 
Don't want to carry another device to geotag after a WiFi xfer, may as well just shoot the geotagged shot w the tablet.


----------



## GDub (Aug 22, 2013)

No articulating LCD--feckin' edjits! I'm keep my G11 until Canon wakes up.


----------



## Dekker (Aug 22, 2013)

1/1.7" sensor? What gives? It is 2013. Have they not bothered to strip down a Sony RX100 to learn how to do this properly (I'm not even a Canon-hater, all my DSLR stuff is Canon).


----------



## Canihaspicture (Aug 22, 2013)

Aglet said:


> DesignJinni said:
> 
> 
> > no GPS? seriously! ???
> ...



+1 on the no GPS!!! Why Canon? Why?


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 22, 2013)

Where's the fully-articulated tilt-screen??????????????????


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Aug 22, 2013)

No this? No that?
It seems like a lot of people want more and more bang for their buck and rightly so. This "Give them as minimum as possible" philosophy is eventually going to backfire for Canon. Someone over there needs to stop listening to the bean counters and start loving photography. Canon could do so much better if they would just stop thinking about high profit margins and start thinking about volume sales. Give customers as much as possible for their money and they'll be flying off the shelves so fast, they won't be able to keep up with the demand. For some reason, no one over there at Canon seems to understand this.


----------



## zim (Aug 22, 2013)

Call me mad but I like this chunky little camera


----------



## EchoLocation (Aug 22, 2013)

still a little underwhelmed with these G series cameras. this one just doesn't really have anything new or better about it than any of the past models. 
I don't really see any wow factor in this camera. It's a nice update of an old G series, but for someone who never really was interested in them before, I don't really see anything in this one that changes my opinion.


----------



## duppencf (Aug 22, 2013)

While some of you guys are complaining about no GPS, I'm thinking about the actual photo-taking specs... 12fps burst and 60fps 1080p. These could be pretty significant for action shots. and its about time that they were keeping up with the tiny GoPros.


----------



## mrzero (Aug 22, 2013)

GDub said:


> No articulating LCD--feckin' edjits! I'm keep my G11 until Canon wakes up.





verysimplejason said:


> Where's the fully-articulated tilt-screen??????????????????



On the G1 X. 



Dekker said:


> 1/1.7" sensor? What gives? It is 2013. Have they not bothered to strip down a Sony RX100 to learn how to do this properly (I'm not even a Canon-hater, all my DSLR stuff is Canon).



Also the G1 X, with the 1.5" sensor.

Canon is just providing depth in the G series. The G1 X has the screen and the bigger sensor, but it is slower, larger, and more expensive. If you want a smaller and faster, and a little cheaper, you get the G16. There isn't anything wrong with this, although I think that Canon has somewhat orphaned the G1 X. The G2 X will probably get the wifi treatment, maybe GPS, and hopefully the new sensor-AF -- but who knows when. And it will probably still have a slower lens than the smaller G's, based on my understanding of the lens optics.


----------



## MK5GTI (Aug 22, 2013)

any reason to buy the G16 over the Fuji X20?

how does the OVF compare?


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 22, 2013)

mrzero said:


> GDub said:
> 
> 
> > No articulating LCD--feckin' edjits! I'm keep my G11 until Canon wakes up.
> ...



The articulated screen is what G12 and G11 makes them very good for normal family outings. I've taken a lot of pictures using my G11 at extraordinary angles. The articulated screen isn't what sets G1X apart from the rest of the G-series. It's the sensor. Canon should restore what has been introduced before for the G series. Besides the optical viewfinder, this articulated screen is what sets it apart from the S series. Actually, I would rather have an articulated screen than an optical viewfinder which doesn't even have any AF point to begin with and too small for an average adult to use comfortably.


----------



## noncho (Aug 22, 2013)

Not a word about the crappy viewfinger, so it will be the same as in G15 - unusable for me
I prefer no viewfinger than unusable.
24mm wide would be nice too, actually for this type of compact camera 24-200 2.8 range on 1/1.7 is better than 28-100 with bigger sensor like RX100.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 22, 2013)

Canon doesn't seem to have interest in high-end compact cameras, therefore, Fuji & Sony will cont. leading this area.

I just don't see myself buying Canon compact camera at this time.


----------



## RGF (Aug 22, 2013)

Canihaspicture said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > DesignJinni said:
> ...



Surprised not included. Could it be either size or cost?


----------



## RGF (Aug 22, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Canon doesn't seem to have interest in high-end compact cameras, therefore, Fuji & Sony will cont. leading this area.
> 
> I just don't see myself buying Canon compact camera at this time.



Think Canon would add a few hundred dollars to the cost and to create a great compact P&S?


----------



## SwampYankee (Aug 22, 2013)

Anybody else find the small sensor size uncompelling enough and the price close enough to a good micro 4/3 to just sit this out and figure I can get a better small walk around camera? I have an S-95 for my backup and in my work bag and I see no reason to upgrade. At this price point I am half way to a Sony NEX-6 and lens.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon doesn't seem to have interest in high-end compact cameras, therefore, Fuji & Sony will cont. leading this area.
> ...



Hope so...would be nice to have a complete Canon from DSLR, mirrorless, and compact.


----------



## mrzero (Aug 22, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> The articulated screen is what G12 and G11 makes them very good for normal family outings. I've taken a lot of pictures using my G11 at extraordinary angles. The articulated screen isn't what sets G1X apart from the rest of the G-series. It's the sensor. Canon should restore what has been introduced before for the G series. Besides the optical viewfinder, this articulated screen is what sets it apart from the S series. Actually, I would rather have an articulated screen than an optical viewfinder which doesn't even have any AF point to begin with and too small for an average adult to use comfortably.



I'm not disagreeing, I'm just observing that that is what Canon has decided to do with the lines. I love the articulating screen on the G1 X. But they chose to remove it on the G15 and G16. Thus, the screen and the sensor are both premium features on the G1 X, with the drawbacks being added size, slower lens, worse close-focusing and autofocus. If they add the articulated screen to the G17, people will complain about the added bulk (or, if it remains the same size as the G16, the lack of slimming it down). I doubt they'll do it unless they decide not to replace the G1 X (which is also a possibility).

As for what sets the G series apart from the S1xx series, other than size, I don't know.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 22, 2013)

mrzero said:


> GDub said:
> 
> 
> > No articulating LCD--feckin' edjits! I'm keep my G11 until Canon wakes up.
> ...



If the G2X has APS-C sensor from the 70D, a 15mm wide lens (24mm FF Equiv), and a fully articulated touch screen, I'll be there. Otherwise I'm waiting on a EOS-M II or something new from Sony.


----------



## mrzero (Aug 22, 2013)

Etienne said:


> If the G2X has APS-C sensor from the 70D, a 15mm wide lens (24mm FF Equiv), and a fully articulated touch screen, I'll be there. Otherwise I'm waiting on a EOS-M II or something new from Sony.



That would be quite the spec upgrade. The only thing I expect to see would be the articulated touch screen, maybe the AF sensor but not full APS-C.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 22, 2013)

noncho said:


> Not a word about the crappy viewfinger, so it will be the same as in G15 - unusable for me
> I prefer no viewfinger than unusable.
> 24mm wide would be nice too, actually for this type of compact camera 24-200 2.8 range on 1/1.7 is better than 28-100 with bigger sensor like RX100.



Yeah, the G15, G1X viewfinders are horrible!


----------



## Kit. (Aug 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> Canihaspicture said:
> 
> 
> > Aglet said:
> ...


Frankly, GPS lock time on my S100 sucks.


----------



## JoeDavid (Aug 22, 2013)

To me these announcements are just a big YAWN. The EF lens upgrades that Canon needs to get out the door just keeps getting longer and longer...


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Aug 23, 2013)

I think this is a fine camera. But not at this price. The Panasonic LX7 has all this except for WiFi and lesser zoom. Though it has a Leica lens and 1-stop faster aperture. For $350. And you can add WiFi to the camera with a SD WiFi card for $90. And at least in image, might be still better than Canon's G16. And you're still $100 less...

Bummer.


----------



## AprilForever (Aug 23, 2013)

The eerie trend I see here is the word SONY. I see more and more Sony cameras at national parks with each passing year. I'm even seeing amateur wildlife photographers using sony stuff with big sony glass. Canon ha better see the writing on the wall, and start figuring out what people really want.


----------



## tgara (Aug 23, 2013)

RGF said:


> Canihaspicture said:
> 
> 
> > Aglet said:
> ...



You can add GPS data to the images using your phone's GPS and the CameraWindow app. Much more power efficient and less costly this way.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/CameraWindow_app


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Aug 23, 2013)

Canon Professional Network has published an in-depth look at the G16, http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/product/cameras/powershot_g16.do.


----------



## JoeDavid (Aug 23, 2013)

nicke said:


> Canon Professional Network has published an in-depth look at the G16, http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/product/cameras/powershot_g16.do.



Canon is really patting themselves on the back in that one. When you take a close look at the two low ISO samples posted on the Canon USA site I doubt many professionals would care for the image quality (or lack of it) of the tiny sensor no matter how fast it can shoot...


----------



## distant.star (Aug 23, 2013)

.
I thought about buying one, but after reading this thread I can see that would be a mistake. Obviously, the camera is rubbish. Canon probably won't sell a dozen worldwide.


----------



## drs (Aug 23, 2013)

Certainly not a bad camera, but with a fixed screen it lowers my need drastically to update our little G12 here at all.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 27, 2013)

dpreviews published test shots show its hi ISO is improved over the G11/12 by a considerable amount.
Also, the faster lens makes for slightly shallower depth of field ability.
not yet sure I'd buy one, my G11 still does what I need it for, but the 16 would allow me to do a few more things with it.
.. and a few less w-o the swivel display.


----------



## YZF197 (Aug 29, 2013)

the G series won't invade into M series aps-c size sensor territory. 

it's ironic how us consumers/semi pro's seem to know it all about what canon should do, but canon doesn't seem to care since it sells rebels like starbucks coffee. 

it seems like canon just has a metric ton of old tech they need to sell off and will wait until the last moment to make a comeback.

anyway the only thing that caught my eye is the 9.3 FPS, i have no idea how useful the AF system is but that alone would be killer for soccer moms shooting sports.

i'll stick to my OLD kodak Z915 superzoom for point and shoot crap. my 7D still does the real work.


----------

